# Solvang'ers: where to crash?



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

No, not at which point during the ride, I mean a hotel.

Santa Barbara?
Buellton?
your place?


thx
HW


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd say Buellton - SB is expensive, even our cheap hotels are over $100 a night - and about a 40 minute drive from Solvang


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Buelton is fully booked, last I checked. I had to get a place in Lompoc, Best Western O'cairns Inn.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

+ 1 for Lompoc. Please stay here, we need your money  Plus you can get a nice pre-ride meal at La Botte!

http://www.labotteitalianrestaurant.com/

Shameless plug for Caterina (a.k.a. Mama) Agate.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

If you have a large group you could look into vacation rentals in the area. I know some friends have rented houses in Solvang in the past. Some of the wineries have guest houses you can rent for a weekend. Depends on your budget.

There are lots of options - B&Bs, motor inns, fancy motel type things, etc. If things are getting booked up you may just be best finding what has availability and going with what you can get.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well there's*

this gravelly corner at the bottom of this one descent

that's a pretty good spot

or you could just overlap wheels just about anywhere

it's friggin Buellton, just crack it and be home for dinner


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> it's friggin Buellton, just crack it and be home for dinner


everything online said Sold Out

first phone call landed me a room at Days Inn Buellton. 

the internet can't be trusted.


// i'll be the one in inappropriate kit on a fixie.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> No, not at which point during the ride, I mean a hotel.
> 
> Santa Barbara?
> Buellton?
> your place?



The Annual SCOR Solvang Century is one of the most popular events during the year. All of the local motels/Hotels book almost a year in advance for this weekend. If you haven't already made reservations, your only availability will be cancellations or Santa Barbara. 

I don't even bother. I never know a year in advance if I'm going to go so I won't waste my money making a reservation 12 months in advance. So I just book in Santa Barbara which is 46 miles away from the starting point. The accommodations in SB are less expensive, you can book almost a week in advance and still find rooms, and there is a greater variety of restaurants in Santa Barbara.


----------

